

Google Crushes Small Business Owners - bhartzer
http://businessowner.com/becoming-a-new-business-owner/google-crushes-small-business-owners/

======
Dragon256
We had the same problem with our sites along with Bob Cringely :-

[http://www.cringely.com/2013/12/10/sisters-quilter-google-
mu...](http://www.cringely.com/2013/12/10/sisters-quilter-google-mugged/)

------
GrowMap
Yours is not the only small business I've seen executed by Google. 100% of the
sites I've written content for or managed AdWords accounts for have been
penalized over the years. My solution is to focus on getting traffic from
anywhere but them.

~~~
bhartzer
In some cases, Google may see these small businesses as competition, so that's
why they're targeted.

------
Zoot
Dragon ... sorry to read about your sister's site. We are just a couple out of
many thousands that Google has crushed under the guise of improving the "web
experience". I made it just about as high up the ladder as your sister and got
the same response. Tough shit. They don't care that they've destroyed people's
businesses and lives as long as they can make a buck.

I understand the need for some of what was done as there are lots of people
that game the system. But to do a sweeping change that judges every site the
same and has a particular dislike for retail sites and affiliates was either
an intentional act to hurt these verticals or short sightedness. I really
doubt it's the latter.

All that people like myself and your sister can do is try to "please" Google
and also use other channels/social to try to bring more visitors.

As long as Google can fill the results page with paid ads and their own ads
why should they care about the little guys who many like myself were hard
working, honest and never thought Google would screw us as they did for no
warranted reasons.

